
REPL Driven Design - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2020/05/27/ReplDrivenDesign.html
======
davidwf
Great article! I've found myself going through the same cycle of getting
something working in the REPL and then regretting not having tests some time
in the future several times!

In my experience much of the value of unit tests comes from "proofs of
correctness", which REPL-driven development also provides! But unit tests also
provide a lot of value in making confidence in changes, and knowing that the
behaviour your verified in your REPL stays correct weeks and months later.

------
qppo
I'm guessing TDD stands for Test Driven Design/Development, but I feel
compelled to call out the author's failure to spell out the acronym at its
first usage. Same for Read Eval Print Loop.

~~~
lubonay
I guess it's understandable for Uncle Bob to omit those - he's been chewing on
the subject of TDD for many years now, and REPLs are his recent darling.

------
1ark
Why not both? After I am done experimenting with the REPL in a playground, I
clean it up and put it in a test.

